# Grill time for tenderloins



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Been a while since I have grilled some venison tenderloins. Last time I had a gas grill that wasn't the greatest. Now I have a weber has grill that cooks alot more evenly but takes a little bit longer to cook. So how long does it take to properly grill some tenderloins?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

How thick? Personally I turn my grill up to its hiighest setting and allow it to reach peak temp. I then place my 1" tenderloin on it and let it cook for no more than 3 min before flipping for another 2 min. Nothing worse than overcooking veniison. And most importantly try to refrain from flipping more than once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Tenderloins are an odd one to grill because of their irregular shape and thickness. Another thing is they're so tender that you can't really use the "finger test" to determine doneness. 

My suggestion would be, until you learn your new grill,, use a grill thermometer and a meat thermometer. Knowing the actual temperature of your grill (at the grate) and the "hot spots", is vital information, IMO. From there you can use the normal "time requirements", ie. roughly 4 minutes a side for rare, 5 a side for medium rare, etc.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

I use an electric therm. @ 140dgs in the thickest spot I pull it. & let it sit for five min. Med rare is 145, I cook the loin whole.

P.s. they go quick so stay by the grill and monitor it while consuming an adult beverage.

Good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been marinating them in oilve oil with some herbs, then wrap them in bacon and grill on low.

When the bacon in crispy the tenderloins are perfect. the oil and bacon keeps them from drying out. There are many recipe variations of this on the web, just search for bacon wrap vension. Just watch out for flare ups.

They are sooooo good.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the quick responses. My biggest fear is over cooking. 

Michi, I always flip it once, I think that's a mistake a lot of people make when grilling meat. Probably gonna have to use a thermometer.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Marinate them in Olive oil, soy sauce,worshtesire, and minced garlic and then wrap them in bacon. once the bacon on the outside is kinda crispy they are done. Works like a charm and tastes awesome, even on a gas grill. Thats how i do it, they are good enough to turn a vegitarian into a CARNIVORE!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

The bacon idea sounds interesting but never was big into marinating. We use our own seasoning mix and lea and perrins.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

The big reason i marinate them is for a little smokey flavor that i cant get from my propane grill. The Bacon just helps keep them from drying out. Im sure with a charcole grill you wouldnt really need to marinate them.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Do you completely wrap them in bacon? Or one or two pieces?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The only way venison will "dry out", is because it was over-cooked.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

A classic easy recipe is to marinade in wishbone Italian dressing and grill med-rare. Very good and not a lotta work


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> Do you completely wrap them in bacon? Or one or two pieces?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Cut the vension into pieces about as wide as the bacon, you want wide bacon. Wrap and hold with tooth picks.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> The only way venison will "dry out", is because it was over-cooked.


I was thinking the same thing but I'm much better at cooking a cow so I wasn't sure. My grill cooks much better than my old one, no hot spots, cooks very evenly but it seems to take longer.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

I leave them whole and cut the bacon in half and wrap it cross ways. usually takes about 4 strips of bacon cut in half.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info steelie.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cutting them up is nice when you want to share them or make as an appetizer. After you have them once wrapped in bacon you might not want to share them with anyone ever again.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Patman75 said:


> Cutting them up is nice when you want to share them or make as an appetizer. After you have them once wrapped in bacon you might not want to share them with anyone ever again.


Lol!!! They may not make it into the house. 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

U of M Fan said:


> I was thinking the same thing but I'm much better at cooking a cow so I wasn't sure. My grill cooks much better than my old one, no hot spots, cooks very evenly but it seems to take longer.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


A lot of this also depends on what you like as well,, do you like the natural flavor of the venison,,,, and want it to be like a cow steak? If so, don't treat it any different than you would beef,,,, HOT and FAST, and never past medium. Or do you want to try and "dress up or hide" the flavor (bacon or marinades)? 

If you're a steak and potatoes type person,,, just salt and pepper it,, maybe some grill seasonings and grill it up, just like beef.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

That's how I grill my T-Bones and Ribeyes. I like the flavor of the steaks so I just season and add lea and perrins Worcester sauce.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

